# Inner Monologue



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Old Intern said:


> From first impression you don't seem INTJ. If you were ISFP you could have Ni as a strong tertiary. So far did not see any evidence for Si dom.
> 
> What kind of things have been said about you in life? -from parent, friend or other? like "opinionated" or "in your own world " or what?


I think the best quote is from my sister, that growing up "I was off with the fairies"
Really I did not pay much attention to my surroundings, and was pretty much in my bubble.

My parents would say the same, and that I was quiet. So yes very much in my own world.
In general they would describe me as intelligent and whimsical, but believe I lack street smarts.

My sister would also say I'm honest, especially when she asks for advice, she know's she's going to get what I think and the truth. She see's me as rational, makes sense, and could never imagine me losing my cool.

My close friend would describe me similarly. She finds I am able to make sense of her issues, but in a way that is honest and truthful, yet soft without condemning any person.
Other friends see me as intelligent, some see me a weak as if I need to be protected. I think others may say responsible.

My partner has made it clear to me my weaknesses are with asserting myself and being oblivious to my surroundings.


I can't think quite think of anything else just yet.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Ksara said:


> I think the best quote is from my sister, that growing up "I was off with the fairies"
> Really I did not pay much attention to my surroundings, and was pretty much in my bubble.
> 
> My parents would say the same, and that I was quiet. So yes very much in my own world.
> ...


That sounds INTJ, but could still be ISFP too. ISFP having Te in the fourth place doesn't mean dumb of course. And if one of your Fi values is knowledge, or education, etc. So the difference (my short version) is expressive with your own spin being what is important vs needing to be right or always seeking a best way. These types share functions, which order?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have internal monologues all the time.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

@Draumande Romvesen yes INFP rumination, I knooooowww how your type is :tongue:


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Old Intern said:


> That sounds INTJ, but could still be ISFP too. ISFP having Te in the fourth place doesn't mean dumb of course. And if one of your Fi values is knowledge, or education, etc. So the difference (my short version) is expressive with your own spin being what is important vs needing to be right or always seeking a best way. These types share functions, which order?


I think being expressive was something that came up more in my mid to late teen years. People had a false image of me and I felt I wanted to express how wrong they were.

I don't relate to always needing to be right (that can be a matter of perception), but seeking the best way is important. Not in everyday affairs, more in living life in general. My goal is to live a minimal lifestyle so I can retire young, pursue what I enjoy and have the time to contemplate. There is a lot in life I don't need, and it is a waste of time and effort to work hard for these things.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I have internal monologues all the time.


What does yours revolve around?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Ksara said:


> I also visualize how things work, or could work to, to understand them. Or I have images that come to mind when listening to music, which can at times come together to give me the meaning of an ambiguous song. I also visualize when day dreaming.


This is literally exactly how my mind works.

To give my own example, when I was younger, I used to collect the soundtracks to Final Fantasy games, the ones composed by Nobuo Uematsu. I would rip them all onto my computer, and then I would sit and listen to each song, and I would get so inspired by the music as I daydreamed about it that I would re-arrange all the tracks and name them something that created a narrative to go along with whatever I was imagining. Sometimes I'd even mix all the songs from all the soundtracks together and create really elaborate stories just out of the music that corresponded with the images in my head.



Ksara said:


> I think most of the time it's about what I've got to do, figuring out what order to do things. Even replying to this post I have already thought about what I want to say. It could even be speculating to myself what is likely to happen next from the current event. My thoughts are often in words which make them easier to express to others.


This is also exactly like my mind. Which is probably why my posts can turn into rambles easily. I have such a clear perception in my mind of what it is I want to say, if I find the topic inspiring, I could drop into a 30 minute extemporaneous lecture about it easily.

Whenever I am alone with my mind, my intuition is like a ball rolling down a hill. I'm not in complete control of it, I can try to change its direction, but that's it. Something triggers the process, and then I just sit back and watch as it unfolds in my mind.

It usually happens as a dialogue, sometimes with images. I am hearing the idea being explained to me, or I am daydreaming about explaining the idea to someone else, and sometimes the other person will ask a question, and then I see myself answering it, and the dialogue becomes a dialectic that keeps going on and on, until new ideas emerge and the process continues seemingly ad infinitum. I could just let my mind keep going, talking to my imaginary interlocutor, but eventually it reaches a peak and I feel like I've got to get it out of my head and into the real world somehow, or I have to distract myself with menial tasks, video games, TV shows, or whatever, before the burden of the inspiration drives me totally insane.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Ksara said:


> What does yours revolve around?


When in a peaceful mood, I will have intense daydreams. My most common daydream is flying like an angel or Peter Pan. My happy imaginary friend is with me. The real world around me feels blurry. 

When depressed, sad or generally in a dark mood, my monologues will often be concerned about right and wrong, good and evil, light and darkness and why people do what they do in different situations. My evil and sad imaginary friend is with me. They often need comfort, and if I don't give them comfort, they will become angry.

When in a neutral mood, my monologues are usually about how I want to feel, how I should feel, what other people want me to feel and think and what I myself want. I often discuss with people in my mind (people created by me) who all have different opinions. They view life differently.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> This is literally exactly how my mind works.
> 
> To give my own example, when I was younger, I used to collect the soundtracks to Final Fantasy games, the ones composed by Nobuo Uematsu. I would rip them all onto my computer, and then I would sit and listen to each song, and I would get so inspired by the music as I daydreamed about it that I would re-arrange all the tracks and name them something that created a narrative to go along with whatever I was imagining. Sometimes I'd even mix all the songs from all the soundtracks together and create really elaborate stories just out of the music that corresponded with the images in my head.


I haven't yet organised soundtracks in that way, more I put into playlists with similar styles.
The elaborate stories I relate to. I find music without words best as it allows my mind to move freely. Words, if i'm focused on them, can often direct my imagination. 



> This is also exactly like my mind. Which is probably why my posts can turn into rambles easily. I have such a clear perception in my mind of what it is I want to say, if I find the topic inspiring, I could drop into a 30 minute extemporaneous lecture about it easily.


Not only posts but in everyday life, with the right person and the right topic. My failure to pay attention to the other person perhaps leaves them bored, so I try my best to find those who are interested in my ideas or I just keep my ideas to myself.



> Whenever I am alone with my mind, my intuition is like a ball rolling down a hill. I'm not in complete control of it, I can try to change its direction, but that's it. Something triggers the process, and then I just sit back and watch as it unfolds in my mind.
> 
> It usually happens as a dialogue, sometimes with images. I am hearing the idea being explained to me, or I am daydreaming about explaining the idea to someone else, and sometimes the other person will ask a question, and then I see myself answering it, and the dialogue becomes a dialectic that keeps going on and on, until new ideas emerge and the process continues seemingly ad infinitum. I could just let my mind keep going, talking to my imaginary interlocutor, but eventually it reaches a peak and I feel like I've got to get it out of my head and into the real world somehow, or I have to distract myself with menial tasks, video games, TV shows, or whatever, before the burden of the inspiration drives me totally insane.


Daydreaming about explaining my ideas to someone else is something I do. My imagined person doesn't usually respond.

I do get that sense of over doing it. For me going on a walk, or getting physically active helps. I like walking as I can get lost in my head, I don't have to pay attention to what's immediately going on.

I think what does help me is achievement. Yes I can contemplate my ideas all day, but putting them into reality and working towards a goal really helps to push me forward and grow as a person.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Today, one of the voices in my head was convinced that I was literally Tetsuo from Akira, but the other voice thought I was more like Lucy from Elfen Lied.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a constant, consistent inner monologue. It picks up when I stumble on a scrap of information or suddenly realize a connection or have an ah-hah breakthrough about some puzzle I'm puzzling over and keeps going and going and going. Tbh I think that's part of what gives me skill as a writer, that essentially when I'm writing I'm tricking that monologue out on paper. If only there was a device that recorded what I was thinking as I was thinking it.

It's also only a single voice. Or at least only one that is clearly a reflection of _my_ consciousness, an internal brainstormer.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

knife said:


> I have a constant, consistent inner monologue. It picks up when I stumble on a scrap of information or suddenly realize a connection or have an ah-hah breakthrough about some puzzle I'm puzzling over and keeps going and going and going. Tbh I think that's part of what gives me skill as a writer, that essentially when I'm writing I'm tricking that monologue out on paper. If only there was a device that recorded what I was thinking as I was thinking it.
> 
> It's also only a single voice. Or at least only one that is clearly a reflection of _my_ consciousness, an internal brainstormer.


I relate to this.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I also have an inner monologue, which makes my thought process quite interesting. Sometimes I even respond to it out loud, only when I'm alone though. I can't think of a specific voice to it, it just simply is there. When I try to focus on it too much I do lose the track of it. It annoyingly operates on two different languages, the choice way too often being independent of the context. I didn't realize it until I started wondering why the voice inside my head speaks English, formerly I thought that there was no distinguishable language to it. 

I have a love-hate relationship with the monologue inside my head. It's kind of a nice way of thinking but on the other hand, it's 6am and I'm only on PerC because it refused to shut up while I tried to sleep.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I also have an inner monologue, which makes my thought process quite interesting. Sometimes I even respond to it out loud, only when I'm alone though. I can't think of a specific voice to it, it just simply is there. When I try to focus on it too much I do lose the track of it. It annoyingly operates on two different languages, the choice way too often being independent of the context. I didn't realize it until I started wondering why the voice inside my head speaks English, formerly I thought that there was no distinguishable language to it.
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with the monologue inside my head. It's kind of a nice way of thinking but on the other hand, it's 6am and I'm only on PerC because it refused to shut up while I tried to sleep.


I find it a little bizarre you can find it annoying. I probably over indulge it haha.

I have been thinking if there were differences with how introverts and extroverts relate to their internal monologue. I was hypothesising that introverts have a closer relationship to it and perhaps enjoy it where as extroverts were less acquainted, may not be as aware of it or even harbour a dislike towards it.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Ksara said:


> I find it a little bizarre you can find it annoying. I probably over indulge it haha.
> 
> I have been thinking if there were differences with how introverts and extroverts relate to their internal monologue. I was hypothesising that introverts have a closer relationship to it and perhaps enjoy it where as extroverts were less acquainted, may not be as aware of it or even harbour a dislike towards it.


Might easily be, I much prefer mine or someone else's external monologues than my own inner one. It's usually not nice to be alone with my thoughts. Even when having a conversation the inner monologue is obviously interrupted and thus it only occurs when I'm alone, which might explain why I'm not its biggest fan.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Ksara said:


> Ok, that internal monologue, or it could be a dialogue, that voice in your head, is that what thinking is?
> Is this even related to cognitive functions?
> 
> Also what about images then, like when you read a book and see the story in your minds eye, is that related to cognitive functions?


Vocalizing part of thinking maybe? I find it easier for myself to concentrate on the idea and cement or fine-tune it in the mind when I talk it through in a monologue, dialogue or whateverlogue internally. It may concern anything literally, for example it could be going through the future conversations in statement-reply way that I'm about to have with somebody IRL or online. Or resolving some issue or argue an idea.

I also visualize stuff. It comes not in the form of images though, but more resemble videos or movies conveying consequential string of events. Agree on the music part that's been mentioned, that it particularly tends to prod one's mind in the direction of visualizing (actual music as well as imaginary one) and immersing oneself in experience of visual wanderings with plotline-like stories.


----------

